# other drugs, help and sugestions



## Wes (Oct 31, 2004)

basicly ive tried everything and i dont want to just give up and live my life in pain. so i started thinking other options , and there list was pretty short. what do you guys think of other drugs like pot? does it work for you? does it not? what other things have you tried and found gave some relief to the pain?its not something that is easy to go ask a doctor aboutthanks


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

If you scroll through old threads and pages on here you will find two massive threads on illegal drugs like pot for IBS. I would bump them up but i don't think its appropriate.Have you tought about something like Hypnotherapy or CBT?


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

Oh please, not appropriate. Wes, some people are all uptight on here about the subject of pot, cause it is "illegal". I use the quotation marks becuase we all know in the not so distant future it will no longer be. Anyways, I found that it didn't affect my ibs at all. I didn't notice any real changes. I have read about some people who it did work for, and we both know that people use it daily in our country for relief of other illnesses. Hope you find something that works.kerry


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Somewhatlost, i do not agree with the use of things that are *still* illegal when there are other things that can be tried first which will probably be cheaper as well.


----------



## somewhatlost (Jul 28, 2001)

right


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Do you have a problem with any of the comments i have posted so far somewhatlost? If so, please tell me what they are so i can rectify the situation.


----------



## Arch-Angel (Aug 13, 2004)

Doing drugs to releive the pain wouldn't be much better. Lets live our life in a drug induced haze don't that sound like fun?! Anyways.. there are a bunch of things you can do to releave the pain if it's due to IBS, try to find the foods that trigger it, there is a plethora of information on this board about things to do.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

A natural way to help could be hypnosis- there is a really good program that people on here have used called the IBS audio program 100. the URL is www.ibsaudioprogram100.com and if you scroll down you can see the forum on here specially for Hypnosis.You could also try changing your diet. Heathers book is very good- www.eatingforibs.comGood luck.


----------



## Wes (Oct 31, 2004)

sorry i guess i really should have searched for an illegal drug post first.ive tried pretty much every kind of deit possible. Also foods were never really triggers for me.whats CBT?Aron - "Lets live our life in a drug induced haze don't that sound like fun?! " ya y do that when you can live your life in constant pain half of which u spend rolled up in a ball vomiting.somewhatlost - thanks for the comment , im going to keep looking into it. but baced on my previous pot experances i dont think this its the solution for me. so frustrating.Nikki - hypnosis ah? i think my head is ****ed up enough. seems like its geared towards ppl really stressed out. (off topic) seriously though it claims ppl can find relief from allergies through this thing. i was under the impression that allergies are an immune response gone a little over board due to some bored IgE (class of antibody). Now no matter how hard we try i dont think we can mentaly trick our body into killing off picticular B-Cells to stop producing IgE. Im not saying ppl dont find relief from it , i bet hundreds do, weather its stress releif , psychosomatic , or whatever , i will never underestimate the power of the brain, but i just dont think thats for me.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

I would seriously recommend that you try it- i thought exactly the same thing at first.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I don't know about using it for allergies (although I know stress doesn't make them better) but Cognitive Behavioral Therapy (CBT) and Hypnotherapy have both been shown to work very well in IBS patients.The clinic I go to (one of the leading functional GI clinics in the world) has a training program for hypnosis and IBS http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/cme_hyp_course.htm The nerves in the gut talk to the nerves in the brain. So there is not any mystery that changing the signals you send from the brain may effect the gut. They can also see differences in the brains of IBSers vs normals. Mostly it appears in areas that may have to do with how your brain interacts in the pain equation. Pain is not just a simple sensation it is a process that involves nerves all the way from where the pain is located to the brain, and effecting that at any level can be used to treat pain quite effectively.And YEP there are lots of "quacks" selling hypnotherapy for all sorts of things, but in this case there actually is the data to back it up.K.


----------



## Wes (Oct 31, 2004)

Kath - Im quite aware of how the nervous system opperates and how nerons send chemical signals to the brain which are then interprted by the brain. Being a Biology Major i guess im just skeptical on how it works. I mean if its genetic (as in the error for interpting the pain is at the DNA level) i dont see how you can trick the brain into fixing that. Like you can trick the brain into feeling other emotions which can release hormones at the chemical level , and although that gives hypnosis some abiltities i guess i just dont see how it would help me.Nikki - maybe one day i will , the idea gives me the creeps though. *shivers*


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Don't be close minded- have a read and see what you think, you might be pleasently surprised. I don't know what more you want me to suggest, because you don't seem open to anything ive been saying.


----------



## Wes (Oct 31, 2004)

Nikki - i have been open to your suggestions, i went to the websites and i have read all the info. i even said that one day i might try it , but as of right now im not comfertable with the idea, am i not allowd to feel that way?


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

It isn't that you trick the brain into anything.It is changing how your brain responds to the incoming pain signals.It can tell the body to tone it down.Happened all on it's own when I severed the nerve to the end of my finger. It grew back and for a couple of days EVERYTHING THAT TOUCHED THE FINGER *HURT LIKE HECK*!!!!!!! But it got feedback from the rest of the nervous system that said KNOCK IT OFF.You just change the feedback the brain sends back to the gut. Some people are better at it than others with ANY sort of functional disorder/chronic pain problem. Funny thing. People who cannot get compensation from long term whiplash injuries from car accidents (certain professions and some European countries) don't seem to have long term pain from those injuries the same way other people do.Some of this coping mechanisms some people are naturally really good at, or only good at some subset of it. Others need some training to learn to do it well. Now I did Cog. Behav. Therapy rather than hypno. Probably just as high for you on the creeeeeepy scale, but has similar results in IBS treatment studies.K.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Im sorry, i don't have any links for Cognitive Behav. Therapy, maybe Kath has some that she would post that might be useful? It shouldn't be "creepy".Maybe just go back to the doctor and get some conventional drugs for the time being. I still wouldn't recommened doing something like pot- it can make you paranoid after time and addicted to nicotine. Not really worth it.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

just to butt in--as far as i know there is no nicotine in pot (unless someone is adding it--it is not naturally in it). pot's addictiveness is more psychological than physical. m.


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

yes, but if wes was planning to smoke it- most people mix it with tobacco.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Ha! Not in British Columbia! Actually, I don't think I've ever heard of anyone doing that!


----------

